

Facebook making its Ads more valuable by tapping on by big advertisers data? - juanignacio

Some ad targeting features are getting really specific. Like Facebook&#x27;s &quot;Planning a trip &gt; to Rio de Janeiro&quot;.<p>Everyone can see how Facebook could be figuring who this people are by itself. But I am wondering if third party cookies in advertiser sites are not involved (which surely have a ton of potential for Facebook).<p>If this is true big companies are surely helping out smaller players (advertently or not) and Facebook, Google and the like, are selling the advertisers&#x27; information to others. Brokering the data provided by the companies running this ads.<p>Say I go to Tripadvisor and search for hotels in Rio. Surely enough I go to Facebook and the ads for this hotels keep coming up... But now Facebok knows that I am planning a trip to Rio, which enables any other advertiser to target the same people.<p>I obviously can imaging that some of the big ad players have already thought of this; and it may be the case that the information provided by means of third party cookies is restricted for use of the advertiser only,... or not?
======
vipulg
Very interesting, identifying users activity using one advertisers data and
than giving other advertiser the option to use that data to target the same
user. Chain reaction!. What option do advertisers have to save their data?

~~~
juanignacio
I am guessing that Facebook and Google can strong arm advertisers due to their
strong position in the market. Maybe very large accounts have something to say
when they negotiate one on one.

